# So excited!



## ifinditunderground (Apr 6, 2013)

After 6 long weeks, I think I have finally cycled and am getting a handle on my hazy water problems. This forum kept me pointed in the right directions. I am so happy! Two more weeks or so and I will add a couple of new fish. :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

i know you cant wait.dont add to many at a time.good luck


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

Have Fun


----------



## ifinditunderground (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh, and I killed no fish in the process! LOL


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I use "AqAdvisor" for my water change amounts/schedule. 
AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor
I am though, just a bit skeptical of their "advise" on which fish/shrimp etc can/should go together.
Not that I specifically doubt the collective wisdom found therein, but rather I have sucessfully combined fish which they say no about.
I attribute this to having an "environment" into which to put these fish rather than just gravel and a couple of decorations. Though most are small and therefor 
go mostly unnoticed there are about 8-11 types of plants(actually unknown as to exactly how many) in my ten gallon tank.
I further believe that adding the Betta after there were Guppies(3) in it made for a more peaceful existence.
They do offer a refinement which gives a tank size specific species list which you may find helpful.
Each person has their own concept as to what they would like to see / accomplish in their tank. A great example is that most go the extra mile
to keep algae out while I cultivate it.
I guess mostly what I'm fumbling around saying is that as much as your "style" will allow, try to cultivate an "environment" for the fish before
putting in too many...they seem to appreciate it.


----------

